# im getting better !!!



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Rejected ideas for Microsoft Windows 7...
"Hi. I'm Kate McCann and leaving Windows open was my idea...."
"Hi. I'm Joseph Fritzel and not having Windows was my idea.."
"Hi. I'm Harvey Price and licking windows was my idea!"


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not bad but still a long way to go :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Not bad but still a long way to go :lol:


i think your jealous of my skills :wink:


----------



## Oggy (Dec 22, 2009)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> Rejected ideas for Microsoft Windows 7...
> "Hi. I'm Kate McCann and leaving Windows open was my idea...."
> "Hi. I'm Joseph Fritzel and not having Windows was my idea.."
> "Hi. I'm Harvey Price and licking windows was my idea!"


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

1st good one :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Charlie said:


> 1st good one :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlie


this causes for a celebration! 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

What always makes me life is their strap-line "Windows: Life without walls"

...if there are no walls, why would we need windows!?!?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Bella, Didn't realise you had been ill, but pleased to hear you are getting better. :wink:  
Hoggy.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

there isnt a cure for her illness :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

denimblue225turbo said:


> there isnt a cure for her illness :lol: :lol:


There might be :wink: [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

:lol: :lol: she wont be happy when she see's this yellow so expect an ear bashing if shes on here after she finishes work at 10 tonight [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

denimblue225turbo said:


> :lol: :lol: she wont be happy when she see's this yellow so expect an ear bashing if shes on here after she finishes work at 10 tonight [smiley=argue.gif]


By 10 tonight I dont thenk I will care [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Sparks001 said:


> What always makes me life is their strap-line "Windows: Life without walls"
> 
> ...if there are no walls, why would we need windows!?!?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > there isnt a cure for her illness :lol: :lol:
> ...


well well well mr yellow_tt there is no need for that is there!! :twisted:


----------

